# Flash Player ne s'installe pas



## sweet13280 (20 Mars 2011)

Bonjour,

Nouvelle ici je ne maitrise pas enormement l'informatique...

Depuis la mise à jour de safari que j'ai faite hier je m'appercoit que flash player n'est pas installé puisque sur les ite ou je me connecte on me demande de l'installer...

Ce que je fais... Mais une fois installé... ben sur les site on me demande toujours del'installer...

Pfffffff
je ne comprends pas pkoi????
 :-(

je suis sous OS X 10.6.4 et ai installé la version 5.0.4 de safari...

HELP ME PLEASE!!!

la je m'en sors plus je ne sais plus quoi faire apres avoir installé et desinstallé flash player plusieurs fois...

d'avance merci pour votre aide.....


----------



## lepetitpiero (20 Mars 2011)

la bonne version http://get.adobe.com/fr/flashplayer/ ( au cas où)

faut fermer safari avant de lancer l'installation


----------



## sweet13280 (21 Mars 2011)

je vais tenter ça...

Merci!


----------



## sweet13280 (21 Mars 2011)

Ben alors j'ai reinstallé, redemarrer, reinitialisé etc etc mais rien n'y fait... comme si flash etait inconnu au bataillon... Pfffffffff

Qu'est ce que je peux faire???

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 21h02 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 20h30 ----------

VICTOIRE!!!

En fait je suis allée dans preferences safari, sécurité et j'ai coché toutes les cases contenu web!!!

et voila c'est bon ça fonctionne!!!

Merci quand meme ;-)


----------



## lepetitpiero (21 Mars 2011)

OK...


----------

